
Clocking IT - davidw
http://www.clockingit.com/
======
davidw
Speaking of 37 signals... this app looked pretty cool to me.

~~~
utnick
looks cool, but they are missing step #2. Set a price

~~~
davidw
They're doing it for free/fun/advertising, apparently. Might not be
sustainable in the long term, but you can always get the source code for it
and run it yourself.

------
sohail
This UI is horrible. But they get the simple things right.

